

AirEnergy 3D – A 3D printed, opensource, mobile wind turbine - patrickk
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/43717383/airenergy-3d-a-3d-printed-opensource-mobile-wind-t

======
chillingeffect
Sure. But why 3-d print it? Go ahead and prototype it in 3-d printer, but then
make a plastic mold and save money and printing time.

Also: Plastic gears between the generator and rotor? Nope.

